# Im so excited!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome Jamie! What a great way to combine your passions.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Good for you!!!
You must be so excited!!!
When you have a sec, post some of the pics you've taken 
We would love to see them.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Whoohoo!! That is so great of you!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im on cloud 9! I cant wait to tell my husband!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratuations Jami!! I am sure you will do an awesome job on the pictures!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is great. A nice picture can dramatically increase an animal's chance of being adopted. I was always amazed that so many people would want to adopt the 'pet of the week', but would overlook other, equally adoptable animals. Post some of your pics, please.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. A great picture makes such a big difference in people wanting to adopt a dog or cat. Congratulations on getting to combine two things you love rescue and photography.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great News!!
Congrats!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Im starting Friday. Ill work 3 days a week. I get to walk and play with them first, and sometime in that time period get the picture. Its so much easier to get pictures when they are wore out


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's great! What a wonderful way to help SO many animals! Think of all them that you will help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jami*

Jami

You will save SO MANY lives and I know you will love it and they will love you!!


----------



## Mal (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations! That is going to be so much fun for you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You will help so many animals, way cool!!! Try not to bring to many home


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great jami, .


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I had to look up where you are there, in sullivan county, i am much older than you, but raised in southern, indiana.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, good ol' Sullivan! We just got our shelter built so we are on our way!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I had to look up where you are there, in sullivan county, i am much older than you, but raised in southern, indiana.


I was actually raised in St. Bernice, where were you originally from?:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Jami-what a wonderful thing you are doing for these animals by sharing your talents. You're awesome!

I wish the new shelter much luck and many happy adoptions!


----------

